# performax s/t?



## jdboy9 (Oct 29, 2008)

Does anyone have one of these sanders? I picked on up at an auction last night but I can't find any info on it. It is a 22-44 size but doesn't say that anywhere on it. I'm guessing its a fairly old model. I am looking for an owners manual on it.


----------



## Suz (Oct 29, 2008)

jdboy9 said:


> Does anyone have one of these sanders? I picked on up at an auction last night but I can't find any info on it. It is a 22-44 size but doesn't say that anywhere on it. I'm guessing its a fairly old model. I am looking for an owners manual on it.


It sounds like you have a Performax 22/44 drum sander. If it is an older one, you have a better one than what now can be bought now.

Here is a link where you can download a manual for the sander. However, this manual is probably for a newer model. wmhtoolgroup.com/manuals/man_649004k.pdf -

If this link doesn't work go to google and search do a search for: "performax 22/44 Manual" and the above website is listed where you can download the pdf file. 

If this doesn't work go to the WoodNet forums at: http://www.forums.woodnet.net/ubbthreads/postlist.php?Cat=&Board=UBB2
The people there will be happy to help you after you join in on the forums.
Otherwise contact Jet Tools and they might be able to help you. (Jet bought out WMH Tools a few years ago.)

Jim


----------



## jdboy9 (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks for the response. I checked out the manuals and the new one is very similar to what I have. I only have one leg holding it up not two but otherwise so far so good it runs great and I can't complain. Paid $250 for it.


----------



## Suz (Oct 29, 2008)

jdboy9 said:


> Thanks for the response. I checked out the manuals and the new one is very similar to what I have. I only have one leg holding it up not two but otherwise so far so good it runs great and I can't complain. Paid $250 for it.


If you have the one legged model you have one of the better ones. (My son has the same one.) Just make sure that the feed belt is tracking correctly otherwise it will tear and a replacement is quite expensive. 
If you got it for $250 and it runs you can gloat because that was a VERY GOOD price for that machine. 
Just remember the drum sander isn't a planer and you will get along just fine with it. BTW, I've got a 16/32 Performax.


----------



## jdboy9 (Oct 30, 2008)

I finished setting it up today and so far so good. I got 5 extra sanding belts for the drum and a new belt for the feed with the deal  We were looking for a drum sander a year ago and due to price we settled on a grizzly 24" I like them both I feel they both have features the other doesn't.


----------

